# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks have a sponsor?

## Treacle

Since when was Hollyoaks sponsored by a chewing gum company? I'm sure it wasn't last week or last night.

----------


## Chris_2k11

They started sponsoring them this week i think. I thought u didn't watch Hollyoaks WQ??

----------


## Debs

they always used to have a sponsor

----------


## Treacle

I occasionally put it on. That explains it then, this is the first episode I've had on all week!!!! Who used to sponsor them? I haven't really been dipping in and out of it for a long time. Think the first ep I saw was just last year!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nescafe used to sponsor them i think.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Nescafe used to sponsor them i think.


yeah with those funny doll things,  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## Treacle

Oh, I never knew, but they didn't have one for ages.

----------


## Debs

oh those doll things used to drive me mad

----------


## Tamzi

yeah I think it was something, like nescafe. I dont may much attention to the sponsor things.
xxx

----------


## di marco

> yeah with those funny doll things,  lol


hehe i remember them, they were quite funny lol!   :Big Grin:   the first time i noticed the new sponser was yesterday, cant remember seeing it monday

----------


## Treacle

Oh actually I do remember the dolls but they were from ages ago.

----------


## di marco

> Oh actually I do remember the dolls but they were from ages ago.


yeh id say at least 1yr/1yr and half ago

----------


## crumpet

hi walford queen,  good luck with your baby, (i am just asuming cos of your pregnant ticker) 
anyone else PLEASE read my scripts please? do a 12 year old girl a favour?

----------


## Treacle

> hi walford queen,  good luck with your baby, (i am just asuming cos of your pregnant ticker) 
> anyone else PLEASE read my scripts please? do a 12 year old girl a favour?


People will read your scripts if they want  :Smile: 

Thanks for the congratulations.

You need to remove one of the banners in your signature. They are stacked.

----------


## crumpet

cant i just have 2 banners?

----------


## Treacle

No, I'm afraid you can't  :Smile:  You have removed one anyways or it has been removed for you. This is the end of the discussion on stacked banners in this thread. Thankyou very much.

----------


## crumpet

i was only asking and i did it my self!

----------


## Treacle

> i was only asking and i did it my self!


Thankyou very much for doing that.

----------


## Potato1992

this is an interesting topic

----------


## Abbie

> this is an interesting topic


heh i agrre but anyway i think its great that hollyoaks have a sponsor

----------


## true.moon

what was the dolls one like?

----------


## di marco

> what was the dolls one like?


just silly little plots with talking barbie dolls

----------


## Katy

talking barbie dolls. I remember the one when it used to say i fell asleep under the sun lounger then the barbie was really red.

----------


## Debs

yep i remember that one

what was the others??

they all used to bug the hell out of me!

----------


## Katy

thats the only one i can remeber. I know there was one in a car, nut i dont know what they said.

----------


## di marco

yeh there was one where a male doll was using a banana as a gun, and one where they said something about one of the dolls had been missing for a few days and hed only gone out for milk or something like that

----------


## Katy

yeh that was one. i used to think it was weird especially the banana. They never made any sense.

----------


## di marco

> They never made any sense.


no they didnt but thats why they were so funny!

----------

